# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι ο Μήτσος και η φαμίλια του?

## jimnikaia

αυτος ειναι ο μητσος και η οικογενεια του 
μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ρατσα ειναι?





εχω ενα θυληκο λευκο-κοκκινο μωζαικ κανει να το ζευγαρωσω με τον μητσο?

----------


## CyberPanos

Απο την ελαχιστη εμπειρια μου λεω οτι εκτος απο κουκλος( :Evilgrin0039: )ειναι και σκουφατος ο μητσαρας
Θα στα πουνε κιολας πιο επιστημονικα οι ειδικοι..

----------


## jimnikaia

στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι το θυληκο με τα δυο τελευταια μικρα σκουφατα καναρινακια
και στην δευτερη ο μητσος

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα καναρινακια, για κοινα μου φαινονται!! η θυληκια και τα μικρα ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενα, 
η τα επιασε ετσι η camera?

----------


## jimnikaia

> Πολυ ομορφα καναρινακια, για κοινα μου φαινονται!! η θυληκια και τα μικρα ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενα, 
> η τα επιασε ετσι η camera?


ετυχε δεν ειναι φουσκομενα τα μικρα ισως ναι γιατι τα ταιζει ακομα και ειναι τριων εβδομαδων μολις

----------


## lefteris13

ομορφη οικογενεια, να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!Για κοινα τα βλεπω.ναι  μπορεις να τον ζευγαρωσεις το μητσο κ με τη θυληκια μοζαικ σου την ανοιξη, αλλα η κιτρινη γυναικα του θα νευριασει!ειναι συνηθισμενη πρακτικη το ζευγαρωμα 1 αρσενικου με 2 θυληκες παραλληλα στην ιδια αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο..αν θες να βγαλεις καθαρα μοζαικ, παρε εναν αρσενικο μοζαικ για την θυληκια σου να χεις 2 ζευγαρακια!

----------


## Gee1

Και το θυληκό σκουφάτο είναι; Έχω ακούσει ότι δεν πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουν 2 σκουφάτα.

----------


## jimnikaia

οχι ειναι ακριβως ιδιο χρωμα απλα ο μητσος ειναι σκουφατος. το εχω ακουσει και γω αυτο
λενε πως βγαινουνε καραφλα αμα ειναι δυο σκουφατα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο

----------


## lefteris13

ναι δεν πρεπει να ζευγαρωνουμε 2 πουλια που χουν και τα 2 σκουφι, αν γινει απ οτι εχω διαβασει ενα ποσοστο των μικρων πεθαινει μεσα στο αυγο ή μετα αφού βγουν.καποιος που το κανε, το παθε αυτο.για τη φαλακρα ή αλλα προβληματα που μπορουν να προκυψουν δεν ξερω

----------


## jk21

και φαλακρα και θανατοι ... ποτε δυο σκουφατα μαζι !


τεραστιο λαθος να εχεις μικρα τετοια εποχη ! η θηλυκια δεν περασε πτεροροια;

----------


## kirkal

πανέμορφη οικογένεια..και ο μήτσος άρχοντας!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυτος ειναι ο μητσος και η οικογενεια του 
> μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ρατσα ειναι?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εχω ενα θυληκο λευκο-κοκκινο μωζαικ κανει να το ζευγαρωσω με τον μητσο?


πανεμορφα κοινα ειναι αλλα εσυ θα λες οτι ειναι γερμανικα σκουφατα. :Party0024:

----------


## lefteris13

Τωρα το ειδα που το πε ο Δημητρης..τα μικρα βγηκαν αρχες του μηνα και αυγουστο κλωσουσε;λες τα τελευταια, ειχαν κ αλλη γεννα πιο πριν;ποσα μικρα ανα γεννα;το καλοκαιρι εμεις κανουμε διακοπες κ τα πουλια εχουν πτεροροια ειναι στο limit down τους, αφου τα χουν δωσει ολα στην αναπαραγωγη την ανοιξη..τα καταπονησες πολυ τα πουλακια και τα μικρα που βγηκαν κατακαλοκαιρο ειναι αμφιβολου ποιοτητας κατα τη γνωμη μου και ισως αδυναμα.αν θες να βγαζεις αξιολογα πουλια να ζευγαρωνεις τη σωστη εποχη και γενικα να τηρεις ενα καταλληλο προγραμμα.παντως η γονιμοτητα, η επωαση, η εκκολαψη και το μεγαλωμα για την εποχη ειναι επιτυχια για τα πουλια ασχετα με τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## jimnikaia

> Τωρα το ειδα που το πε ο Δημητρης..τα μικρα βγηκαν αρχες του μηνα και αυγουστο κλωσουσε;λες τα τελευταια, ειχαν κ αλλη γεννα πιο πριν;ποσα μικρα ανα γεννα;το καλοκαιρι εμεις κανουμε διακοπες κ τα πουλια εχουν πτεροροια ειναι στο limit down τους, αφου τα χουν δωσει ολα στην αναπαραγωγη την ανοιξη..τα καταπονησες πολυ τα πουλακια και τα μικρα που βγηκαν κατακαλοκαιρο ειναι αμφιβολου ποιοτητας κατα τη γνωμη μου και ισως αδυναμα.αν θες να βγαζεις αξιολογα πουλια να ζευγαρωνεις τη σωστη εποχη και γενικα να τηρεις ενα καταλληλο προγραμμα.παντως η γονιμοτητα, η επωαση, η εκκολαψη και το μεγαλωμα για την εποχη ειναι επιτυχια για τα πουλια ασχετα με τα υπολοιπα.


αλλες δυο γενες απο δυο μικρα η καθε μια αλλα ευτυχως ολο αυτο το διαστημα ηταν σε ορεινη περιοχη με πολυ λιγη ζεστη και δυστυχως δεν τα ειχα εγω υπο την επιβλεψη μου για να δω τι γινετε. παντως τα τεσσερα πρωτα ειναι πολυ καλα (ενα αρσενικο και ενα θυληκο απο καθε γεννα) και τα πρωτα μικρα κελαιδανε παρα μα παρα πολυ που σκεφτομαι να το παω σε διαγωνισμο.

----------


## lefteris13

Ωραια οτι εγινε εγινε.τωρα τα μικρα τα τελευταια ειναι με τους 2 γονεις;σε λιγες μερες θα απογαλακτιστουν, χωρισε το ζευγαρι μην ξανακανει γεννα, η θηλυκια τι προθεσεις εχει;

----------


## jimnikaia

> Ωραια οτι εγινε εγινε.τωρα τα μικρα τα τελευταια ειναι με τους 2 γονεις;σε λιγες μερες θα απογαλακτιστουν, χωρισε το ζευγαρι μην ξανακανει γεννα, η θηλυκια τι προθεσεις εχει;


ναι ειναι και τα τεσσερα μαζι. η θυληκια ακομα τα ταιζει στο στομα αν και πανε σιγα σιγα στην ταιστρα και τσιμπανε και τα δυο,αλλα παρολλα αυτα η θυληκια ηταν με ενα κομματι εφημεριδα και ψαχνει καπου να το βαλει.

----------


## lefteris13

> ναι ειναι και τα τεσσερα μαζι. η θυληκια ακομα τα ταιζει στο στομα αν και πανε σιγα σιγα στην ταιστρα και τσιμπανε και τα δυο,αλλα παρολλα αυτα η θυληκια ηταν με ενα κομματι εφημεριδα και ψαχνει καπου να το βαλει.


προφανως εχεις βγαλει τη φωλια..θελει να παει και για αλλη γεννα..θα τα εξοντοσεις τα πουλια!..αν εχεις ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα, βαλε απο τη μια μερια το μπαμπα με τα μικρα και απ την αλλη τη θηλυκια, αστα λιγες μερες ετσι μεχρι να τρωνε μονα τους τα μικρα και μετα βαλε τα μικρα σε αλλο κλουβι μονα τους/με τα υπολοιπα μικρα, τον πατερα μονο του χωριστα, και τη θηλυκια μονη της ή μαζι με την μοζαικ θηλυκια..την ανοιξη θα ζευγαρωσεις τον αρσενικο με τις 2 ή θα παρρεις 2ο αρσενικο οπως ειπαμε

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν η θηλυκια ταιζει κανονικα (αν και σε αυτη την ηλικια ειναι δουλεια του πατερα συνηθως ) τα μικρα μαλλον οκ θα βγουνε .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το υγειες μελλον εκεινης αλλα ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα .τα μικρα ομως θα αργισουν  να αλλαξουν φτερα και φετος και του χρονου (μαλλον ) και σιγουρα θα ειναι αργα ενταξει στα ορμονικα τους για να πανε σε αναπαραγωγη .τα αρσενικα πριν μπει καλοκαιρι θα ειναι τελειως ανωριμα και μαλλον κατα τα μεσα ιουλιου θα ειναι οκ .ομως και σε αυτα και στα θηλυκα τα ενστικτα θα ξυπνησουν νωριτερα ... δηλαδη ισως γεννες με ασπορα σχεδον ολα τα αυγα αρχικα και πιθανους κινδυνους δυστοκιας στα θηλυκα ( τα μικρα θηλυκα ειναι πιο επιρρεπη ) .οτι εγινε εγινε αρκει να μπει απο τωρα και πια μια σωστη σειρα !

----------


## lefteris13

Διαβασε εδω στο φορουμ τα σχετικα θεματα με την αναπαραγωγη και την προετοιμασια και θα βγαζεις περισσοτερα μικρα ανα γεννα, με 2 επιτυχημενες γεννες εισαι ενταξει, 3η αν εχεις καποια γεννα με ασπορα-προβληματικη. Διατροφικη προετοιμασια απο φλεβαρη σταδιακη ενωση ζευγαριων μαρτη και 2 γεννες..τα μικρα που βγαλες λογικα θα ναι ετοιμα για αναπαραγωγη την επομενη ανοιξη αφου την προσεχη δεν προλαβαινουν

----------


## jimnikaia

τωρα τι ειναι καλυτερο να κανω? υπαρχει και ελυψη χωρου και εχω μονο δυο κλουβια

----------


## lefteris13

Στο αλλο κλουβι ειναι η μοζαικ με τα υπολοιπα μικρα;ν η θηλυκια δεν πειραζει-μαδαει τα μικρα οκ αστα ετσι λιγες μερες που χρειαζονται ακομα να απογαλακτιστουν, μετα το ζευγαρι πρεπει να χωριστει

----------

